# Not Getting 2-Step Verification



## Asad Rizwan (May 21, 2015)

Logged off my Driver account & password doesn't work. Requested to reset my password & now app is asking for 2-step verification. I'm not getting any. Can anybody tell me WTF is going on or even what this security app is Uber asking for!?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

They are sending either a text message or email with a verification code for you to get back online. Did you recently change phone numbers or email? Or did you add Uber to your ignore list?


----------



## Asad Rizwan (May 21, 2015)

Neither. Email & phone number are the same & did not blacklist Uber in any way. Was even on the phone with Uber Support directly to send a password reset link directly to me just now . Nothing. Just sends me back to the accursed 2-Step page.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Have you tried logging in from a computer or laptop?

If it were me and you have not already tried this. Uninstall Uber app, turn phone off. Wait a couple of minutes. Turn Phone back on. Make sure phone is updated with newest operating system. Reinstall Uber app and try again.

Other than that I have nothing else to offer.


----------



## Iubire (4 mo ago)

I nef the 8digital back up code


----------

